#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Embed a powerpoint into excel and play it without it going full screen

## brewsi

hi guys

i have a powerpoint inserted into my excel document. i want it to run aside a userform as a guide however when started it goes full screen is there any way to avoid this action.

Thanks in advance

----------

